# Top down Jacques Cousteau hat



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

Here is what I did to use up my left over yarn. I wanted to use every last bit to make it as long as possible, so knit it top down.

I used 3.5mm needles and 8ply yarn. Mine was 25sts on each needle, but if you go to 30sts, it makes a really good mans size hat.

Kfbf means knit in the front, back, and front again of each stitch thereby increasing two sts each time.
Kfbf means knit in the front and back of each stitch.

Knit top down hat:
Provisional cast on 6sts.
(I Crochet a chain of 8, Knit up 6 sts)
Arrange on 3dp needles 
Rnd1 inc in every st.(12sts) ADD an extra needle and rearrange, making 3 sts per needle.
Rnd 2 *p2 kfbf in last st, * repeat on each needle (20sts)
Rnd 3 *p2 k2 kfbf in last st* repeat on each needle (28sts)

Repeat Rnd 3 , kfbf in last st, and incorporating new sts to form a p2 k3 rib pattern, until there are 13sts on each needle.
Next Rnd *p2 pattern to last st kfb * repeat until there are 25 sts/ 30sts on each needle.
Change to one or two circulars if preferred and pattern until approx 8 - 9 inches have been worked from last increase row.
Cast off with Jeny's incredibly stretchy bind off.
Thread starting yarn through beginning sts and draw up, fasten off.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very nice. Does look like a Jacques Cousteau hat.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

I guess I'm dense. What size needles and yarn. Am I missing something?


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

victory said:


> I guess I'm dense. What size needles and yarn. Am I missing something?


Nope. You are not dense. The Jacques Cousteau hat on ravelry (free pattern)
has gauge etc, and this is is how I used the pattern in reverse to knit up some leftover yarn.
I used an 8ply yarn with 3.5mm needles, but that is just what I had to use to get gauge. I will add the info to the original post


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

This will be a perfect pattern for the "hats for vets" project that our spinning group is doing.... I better get busy! :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

"Kfbf means knit in the front, back, and front again of each stitch thereby increasing two sts each time.
Kfbf means knit in the front and back of each stitch. "

Am I missing something here?


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## ccurwick (Sep 19, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing!!


----------



## Unstkid (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello, I'm new to replying, but am interested in the pattern for the Jacques Cousteau hat. As others have reported, the link for the English download you suggest for the pattern, "The Jacques Cousteau hat on ravelry (free pattern)" doesn't work. Thanks for any help you can give to answer the questions in this venu. What size hat does the pattern make. What gauge do they suggest?


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

AmyS said:


> Hello, I'm new to replying, but am interested in the pattern for the Jacques Cousteau hat. As others have reported, the link for the English download you suggest for the pattern, "The Jacques Cousteau hat on ravelry (free pattern)" doesn't work. Thanks for any help you can give to answer the questions in this venu. What size hat does the pattern make. What gauge do they suggest?


where it says this pattern for free and gives a site do not click on. go right down to where it says English version here. click on that. works for me. :wink: :wink:


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> "Kfbf means knit in the front, back, and front again of each stitch thereby increasing two sts each time.
> Kfbf means knit in the front and back of each stitch. "
> 
> Am I missing something here?


i don't know what she meant, but the pattern only calls for KKS decrease===k first 2 sts, then slip first k st over 2nd k st. maybe she used the kfbf instead and typed it twice. :? :?


----------



## Unstkid (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi, thanks for responding. I did that also, and still I can't download it.


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm thinking the second Kfbf should read Kfb?


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

You have: 

'Kfbf means knit in the front, back, and front again of each stitch thereby increasing two sts each time.

Kfbf means knit in the front and back of each stitch.'

That's different definitions for the same stitch.....did you mean something else??


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, this will be great for my nephew.



jjaffas said:


> Here is what I did to use up my left over yarn. I wanted to use every last bit to make it as long as possible, so knit it top down.
> 
> I used 3.5mm needles and 8ply yarn. Mine was 25sts on each needle, but if you go to 30sts, it makes a really good mans size hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> "Kfbf means knit in the front, back, and front again of each stitch thereby increasing two sts each time.
> Kfbf means knit in the front and back of each stitch. "
> 
> Am I missing something here?[/quote
> ...


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

albie said:


> i don't know what she meant, but the pattern only calls for KKS decrease===k first 2 sts, then slip first k st over 2nd k st. maybe she used the kfbf instead and typed it twice. :? :?


The pattern on ravelry creates a 'nipple ' at the top,and I didn't like it, so the first few increases need to be double , then change to increasing only one st at a time. Remember I am knitting it top down ,and INCREASING, so KKS doesn't apply in this instance.

But you are right- I DID type kfbf twice. Duh. Proof reading skills need polishing.


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

ITTY BITTY's GG said:


> I'm thinking the second Kfbf should read Kfb?


I love how you KPers sort out things while I sleep! Thanks ladies.


----------



## kathryn64 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for the hat. My husband has been wanting me to make him one and this looks perfect. BTW. We will be traveling to New Zealand for the first time in Oct. of this year and are looking forward to seeing your lovely homeland.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you very much, it is a great hat!


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

kathryn64 said:


> Thank you for the hat. My husband has been wanting me to make him one and this looks perfect. BTW. We will be traveling to New Zealand for the first time in Oct. of this year and are looking forward to seeing your lovely homeland.


I'm sure you will enjoy NZ. There are a lot of yarn shops....lol.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

ITTY BITTY's GG said:


> I'm thinking the second Kfbf should read Kfb?


Yes, that's what I believe it really meant.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Handsome!


----------



## yeshbetha (Feb 14, 2013)

Love the hat, but the instructions only have Kfkb in two rounds, no kfb at all,


----------

